# Parts list for BB swap.... please help.



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Im trying to compile a comprehensive list of things to get when i do my BB swap. there is alot of good info on the site but most is limited to turboing a DE.... i want specifics on the BB swap. I will be compiling this list and hopefully will be able to have it made into a sticky when im done with it so other asses like myself dont have to ask again and again. so here we go........

im planning on going BB (please dont ask why or try and convince me otherwise). With this in mind i have been compiling a list of things to get. My future goals are to make a little over 250WHP. Right now though i will be happy with getting the swap done and leaving it at that for now. What will i need and what boost levels will be good on the stock motor. Please post weather or not something is a necessity or if its just a "good to have" when you post something. here is the list.... TIA

Definates:
BB motor
FM Intercooler
downpipe 3"
JWT ECU (what program?)
3" Catback exhaust
Motor mounts
ES poly bushing set
turbo timer

maybe's:
walbro fuel pump
Fuel pressure regulator
bored MAF
boost controller
boost gauge

alright... so what am i missing? Thanks again.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

You're going to need the walbro fuel pump, bored maf and FPR if you want to sit comfortably at 250 whp. I suggest you use the BB ECU along with the motor, also have a boost gauge to verify what boost level you are at. You will need a Boost controller (manual or Electric) to adjust the pressure to get to your desired HP level. In my opinion you will need some sort of fuel management whether it be an AFC (if you know what your doing) or get an ECU tune from JWT. Definitely a turbo timer to extend the turbos life. That's all I can think of, but just to let you know, this write up has been done numerous times on this board and at the sr20deforum. There is even a sticky for it over there. Just a heads up.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i put a post in the sticky.... but like i said... its mostly for DE's going turbo. Not the DET. Thanks for the info... im trying to get together this list to not only help myself but others also.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if its a 1.6L then u need: se-r axles, se-r transmission, clutch, i hear 1.6's need the se-r radiator. guess thats all i can think of for now. does that help any?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

sorry but no.... i have the SR20 in it already. Im going auto with no LSD (wasnt offered in the 98) to hopefully a pre 98 manual equiped with the LSD. but thanks for giving it a shot. 

anyone else?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *Im trying to compile a comprehensive list of things to get when i do my BB swap. there is alot of good info on the site but most is limited to turboing a DE.... i want specifics on the BB swap. *


SCC, December 2001


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

thanks man! that will be very helpfull!


----------

